# first step in programming



## jmgallego (Jan 4, 2013)

i am a beginner in a programming,,guys kindly help me how do i start in programming..? what is the first step to know about programming?? i need your help guys!! pls help me..


----------



## jmgallego (Jan 4, 2013)

i am a beginner in a programming,,guys kindly help me how do i start in programming..? what is the first step to know about programming?? i need your help guys!! pls help me..


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

you will receive quicker help if the heading is accurately worded


----------



## Devendra_Singh (Jan 4, 2013)

As you said you are a beginner, you need to start from C Programming language. There are man websites where you can learn C programming free of cost.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I merged your threads here. Please do not start multiple threads on the same topic.



> what is the first step to know about programming??


Find a beginner's class.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I would disagree with Devendra, C is a very difficult language to get your head around and usually a poor choice of first language. 

Which is the best starting language will always be the subject of heated debate. I know that a number of computer science courses start by teaching their student's Python, which apparently strikes a good balance between being accessible and helping you to learn good programming practices. 

The best approach for you would depend on why you want to learn it and what resources you have, but in general your best approach is to find a course on it, and failing that to work through a book. Note, however, that programming is not something you can learn by reading about, you have to build up your experience actually doing it.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Ent said:


> I would disagree with Devendra, C is a very difficult language to get your head around and usually a poor choice of first language.
> 
> Which is the best starting language will always be the subject of heated debate. I know that a number of computer science courses start by teaching their student's Python, which apparently strikes a good balance between being accessible and helping you to learn good programming practices.
> 
> The best approach for you would depend on why you want to learn it and what resources you have, but in general your best approach is to find a course on it, and failing that to work through a book. Note, however, that programming is not something you can learn by reading about, you have to build up your experience actually doing it.


:up::up::up::up:

Exactly,

I personally recommend VB.NET if you are learning on Windows. Or even the new Basic.NET (I don't personally like the lack of required type declarations).

I recommend VB.Net for 2 reasons.
1) Fairly easy to learn with its English like syntax (dim myVariable as string, if something happens then do something)...
2) .Net is a HUGE part of Windows. Learning how .Net works will teach you a good deal about various Windows issues too.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Doesn't anybody start the way I did--with Fortran?  Wait, maybe I'm giving away too much about my age.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> Doesn't anybody start the way I did--with Fortran?  Wait, maybe I'm giving away too much about my age.


I started with QBasic, and even then the copyright on the interpreter I was using expired 2 years before I was born!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Ramesh, if you mean the programs you need to try programming in C or VB.NET search the web for "C Compiler" or "VB.NET Compiler." I don't have any recent experience so can't be any more specific, but probably others can. Or if you mean you want to start learning search for "C tutorial" or VB.NET tutorial."


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

If you're going to start with VB.net, download Visual Studio.
You can get the *express* version for free (whereas the professional versions cost quite a lot), and it has more than enough power for a beginner.
http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudio/eng/downloads


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Also, if you happen to be a student at a university, you can probably register at Dreamspark to get a free copy of Pro, as well as certain versions of Windows (Usually just server)

https://www.dreamspark.com/


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

loserOlimbs said:


> Also, if you happen to be a student at a university, you can probably register at Dreamspark to get a free copy of Pro, as well as certain versions of Windows (Usually just server)
> 
> https://www.dreamspark.com/


I forgot about that.
I'll have to pick myself up one of them registration forms.


----------



## SoftMaster (Jan 20, 2013)

I started with BASIC... was a good times 

I think the first is to know there is various ways to programming (programming paradigm).

You can start playing this game Robomind and learn some coding.
Also if you want to lean OOP (Object-Oriented Programming), you can try Greenfoot.

Programming is fun, so I hope this resources help you.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## nathanadhitya (Jan 23, 2013)

hmm VB.NET << Haven't learned about that programming language
for some beginners try to learn HTML and CSS First the easyiest way is just go w3schools.com
try to learn the most basic how to create a basic site


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

HTML and CSS isn't really programming though, its markup.... 

Its also very different. I love programming, but I hate web development.


----------



## nikomaster (Jan 16, 2013)

Despite many said here, I also recommend you getting started with C/C++ why? Because it is well structured language which syntax is base for other programming languages such as php, java, javascript C# and many others.


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Ent said:


> I would disagree with Devendra, C is a very difficult language to get your head around and usually a poor choice of first language.
> 
> Which is the best starting language will always be the subject of heated debate. I know that a number of computer science courses start by teaching their student's Python, which apparently strikes a good balance between being accessible and helping you to learn good programming practices.
> 
> The best approach for you would depend on why you want to learn it and what resources you have, but in general your best approach is to find a course on it, and failing that to work through a book. Note, however, that programming is not something you can learn by reading about, you have to build up your experience actually doing it.





loserOlimbs said:


> :up::up::up::up:
> 
> Exactly,
> 
> ...


I'm with these two ^ :up: I would just add that it's a pretty good idea (in my opinion) to not get too wrapped up in the syntax. Be a problem solver, hone those skills by thinking about your problem (I'm partial to a dry erase board, but that's just me) before you bang out a bunch of code. You'll save yourself time, I promise.


----------

